# storing newly deceased goat for food



## laughingdog (Apr 21, 2011)

how would i store a newly died goat for food purposes, fridge, freezer, do i have to butcher it tonite, or can it wait till tommorrow if in fridge/freezer etc?


----------



## Ariel301 (Apr 22, 2011)

Why did it die? If it was sick, I would hesitate to eat it. 

You can't let it sit overnight with the blood and guts in it. It needs to be bled out and gutted pretty much immediately after death, letting the blood coagulate in the meat will ruin it. And letting the rumen sit dead, fermenting, and expanding with yucky gas...it's not going to be pretty after a day or more. 

Once gutted/bled/skinned, it will need to be kept cool, so fridge or at least a cooler with some ice.


----------



## elevan (Apr 22, 2011)

Ariel301 said:
			
		

> Why did it die? If it was sick, I would hesitate to eat it.
> 
> You can't let it sit overnight with the blood and guts in it. It needs to be bled out and gutted pretty much immediately after death, letting the blood coagulate in the meat will ruin it. And letting the rumen sit dead, fermenting, and expanding with yucky gas...it's not going to be pretty after a day or more.
> 
> Once gutted/bled/skinned, it will need to be kept cool, so fridge or at least a cooler with some ice.


http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=10188&p=3

Sounds like frothy bloat


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Apr 22, 2011)

Ariel301 said:
			
		

> You can't let it sit overnight with the blood and guts in it. It needs to be bled out and gutted pretty much immediately after death, letting the blood coagulate in the meat will ruin it. And letting the rumen sit dead, fermenting, and expanding with yucky gas...it's not going to be pretty after a day or more.
> 
> Once gutted/bled/skinned, it will need to be kept cool, so fridge or at least a cooler with some ice.


----------



## laughingdog (Apr 22, 2011)

well got it done quick and good, but not expertly like taught as child, so got some rumen and blood on hide.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Apr 22, 2011)

laughingdog said:
			
		

> well got it done quick and good, but not expertly like taught as child, so got some rumen and blood on hide.


As long as the gall bladder didn't open onto the hide, you're all set!   nasty stuff!


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Apr 22, 2011)

As stated in your other post.  Im sorry for your loss...but I would not eat a goat that died suddenly and of unknown causes.  Many things can cause frothy bloat including many diseases.  I would be weary.  

The meat goats we eat are healthy and in good condition before going to slaughter.  

Personally I would not risk it. Hope it works out for you.


----------



## PattySh (Apr 22, 2011)

I would never eat an animal that died. It could have had an overwhelming bacterial infection/coccidia or whatever. I just had a HUGE young Narragansett Tom turkey die. Found him still warm but  No way would I have processed him, although it was a huge amount of meat not worth risking the health of my family.


----------



## warthog (Apr 22, 2011)

Sorry for your loss, but I would not eat something that just died.


----------



## elevan (Apr 22, 2011)

I do tend to agree with the posts above that I would not eat an animal that died "not of my hand".


----------



## RabbleRoost Farm (Apr 23, 2011)

I agree with all the others about eating an animal that just up and died - ESPECIALLY if the causes were unknown.

If I or someone I know doesn't kill it themselves and it isn't bled out properly, it doesn't get eaten.



I truly hope no bad effects come about because of your decision, keep us posted.


----------



## laughingdog (Apr 23, 2011)

no i was able to drain and clean, oddly well and quick, and fed some meat to test animals to see if any ill effects occur first (i do that with store bought food now, and if the test roach, rat, chicken. and dog groups wont eat, get sick, or die, which all have happened from fresh store bought food even here, i dont eat or share with neighbors), and non so far with goat meat pieces taken from close to organs.


----------



## RabbleRoost Farm (Apr 23, 2011)

Whoa whoa whoa, you have pet roaches???
Please tell me they're chicken feed! 

Random: Do they hiss? 
An old science teacher had Madagascar hissing cockroaches in the classroom.


Errr... Anyway...


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Apr 23, 2011)

A dog is capable of eating all KINDS of things that would make you seriously sick (and usually happy to do so).  Or at least gross you out to the point of nausea.  For example, my dog eats out of the cat litter box.  If I let my Newfie determine what was edible and inedible I'd be in a whole world of trouble!!


----------



## Goatmasta (Apr 24, 2011)

OK, OK     I want to know more about the "pet roaches"......  

 Eat your pudding, BUT DON'T EAT THE MEAT!!!


----------



## laughingdog (Apr 24, 2011)

i have three kinds of roaches now only, and actually are using them for bird and reptile food (the chickens love them, and tame the meanest scared est new wild game hens).  hissers, dubia, and a blaberous hybrid (cranifer/fuscia/giganous) for vigor, who are bigger than hissers (and hiss, as actually all roaches do, you just cannot hear the small ones), that will eat anything, and using to clean bones right now, if they havent eaten the meat and started on small bones yet (they love calcium).   yeah... i have been eating things that have had no effect on me, or just made me even ill, but non toxic to animals, and made ill to killed them, in past (fresh whole wheat bread recent, that made me have to go, but killed cockatiels and guinea pig, as well as roaches, and rats (didnt test that on animals and thought i had gotten sick from neighbor's children, but stopped as soon as bread was gone.).


----------



## laughingdog (Apr 24, 2011)

pet roaches are actually really neat, and better than an ant farm, as well as mine that i keep are all live bearers, and make great pet food as the bacteria in their stomachs convert anything pretty much (besides cucumber/pickles and vinager, which is toxic and a great roach killer if sliced up and put were roaches are by the way), to nutrients without having to make special food.  the ones i keep are all clean, non jumpers, flyiers, or climbers, except for hissers which i keep slippery stuff around top rim.  i just feed mine carrots, cereal, and dog food mostly, but they eat left over candy and meat, as well as breed like drunken prom dates on extasy when given oranges.


----------



## elevan (Apr 24, 2011)

laughingdog said:
			
		

> pet roaches ... breed like drunken prom dates on extasy when given oranges.


----------



## Cadillac Jill (Apr 24, 2011)

Please pardon my squeamishness, but the thought of intentionally breeding roaches makes me feel faint!

I'm fine killing water mocassins, will happily remove a dead rat from a trap, and go on black widow spider hunts just to be proactive, but roaches I CANNOT ABIDE! I guess there's a level of self-sufficiency that's simply beyond my grasp.

Hats off to you, and now I'll excuse myself to think happy, roach-free thoughts.


----------



## jason_mazzy (Apr 25, 2011)

Animals that die of natural causes are generally safe to eat, as long as they are fresh. Bacterial or viral pathogens are generally destroyed in the cooking process. Poisoned animals can be a risk as some poisons are quite toxic to the second generation eater. In a survival situation you have to be much more frugal with your food. As a survivalist and trained Veteran I would say that the animal is most likely perfectly fine to consume. Proper cooking and butchering are the most essential points. You don't want to cross contaminate.




I in no way condone or endorse any of the above. This is just a personal opinion and all questions should be directed To a medical doctor or certified nutrition expert. As a human located far away from your situation I can not possie know all the surroundings around the animal so any advice given is based onmlimited knowledge and should not be followed by anyone.


----------



## jason_mazzy (Apr 25, 2011)

jason_mazzy said:
			
		

> Animals that die of natural causes are generally safe to eat, as long as they are fresh. Bacterial or viral pathogens are generally destroyed in the cooking process. Poisoned animals can be a risk as some poisons are quite toxic to the second generation eater. In a survival situation you have to be much more frugal with your food. As a survivalist and trained Veteran I would say that the animal is most likely perfectly fine to consume. Proper cooking and butchering are the most essential points. You don't want to cross contaminate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jason_mazzy (Apr 25, 2011)

jason_mazzy said:
			
		

> jason_mazzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Apr 25, 2011)

jason_mazzy said:
			
		

> Animals that die of natural causes are generally safe to eat, as long as they are fresh. Bacterial or viral pathogens are generally destroyed in the cooking process. Poisoned animals can be a risk as some poisons are quite toxic to the second generation eater. In a survival situation you have to be much more frugal with your food. As a survivalist and trained Veteran I would say that the animal is most likely perfectly fine to consume. Proper cooking and butchering are the most essential points. You don't want to cross contaminate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Are you also a lawyer?


----------



## ThornyRidgeII (Apr 25, 2011)

just a thought  but I am thinking that it would have been waaay easier to truck on out to the Food Lion or Winn Dixie!


----------



## elevan (Apr 25, 2011)

Livinwright Farm said:
			
		

> jason_mazzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Reminds me of a mantra I had to once commit to memory and repeat constantly..."I am not a tax accountant, please consult your tax account"

True though.  We must remember that we are only giving opinions on this forum and that most if not all of us are not vets, medical doctors or lawyers...and so our opinions are just based on our experiences and should be taken with a grain of salt and weighed and then either used or discarded accordingly.


----------



## Pumpkinpup (Apr 25, 2011)

Ariel301 said:
			
		

> Why did it die? If it was sick, I would hesitate to eat it.
> 
> You can't let it sit overnight with the blood and guts in it. It needs to be bled out and gutted pretty much immediately after death, letting the blood coagulate in the meat will ruin it. And letting the rumen sit dead, fermenting, and expanding with yucky gas...it's not going to be pretty after a day or more.
> 
> Once gutted/bled/skinned, it will need to be kept cool, so fridge or at least a cooler with some ice.


I strongly second this answer. Think about whether or not it would be safe to consume before proceeding with said plan.

Be sure you clean it before placing it in the fridge or cooler.


----------

